# Adidas Sambas



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

My favorite boot so far (26 years riding). Only complaint is a minor bug in the lacing system. Super comfortable from day one. Medium flex. Run a little bit big and wide. If you fall between sizes (like me) I would take the smaller size.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

jerendra said:


> My favorite boot so far (26 years riding). Only complaint is a minor bug in the lacing system. Super comfortable from day one. Medium flex. Run a little bit big and wide. If you fall between sizes (like me) I would take the smaller size.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Which bug is that? I wonder if it is similar to my experience so far:

I've got 2.5 days on mine in 8.5. I got them as a less stiff alternative to my usual 8.5 ride lassos. My issue with the lacing is the liner part. I cant get it tightened down enough to have the lace be all that effective. The liner stays put as is so its not so much of an issue but its still a thing.

The fit was tight and rough the first day (no heat mold) but by day 2 they felt great on my foot. The heel hold is amazing even without the liner being tightened down

My biggest complaint would be that the upper boot, while flexy, is too stiff to get a good tightening on the laces. I'm going to add some straps for a bit more support and i think they will be right there


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

The lacing system has a minor design flaw since the the two loops that are connected with the tongue in the ankle region are easily pulled down. It's not a deal breaker since it is possible to pull them back in place - but it's a hassle.

For me the upper part of the boot was neither too soft nor rigid. It's just great - exactly what I need. Very responsive but still flexible enough.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

jerendra said:


> The lacing system has a minor design flaw since the the two loops that are connected with the tongue in the ankle region are easily pulled down. It's not a deal breaker since it is possible to pull them back in place - but it's a hassle.
> 
> For me the upper part of the boot was neither too soft nor rigid. It's just great - exactly what I need. Very responsive but still flexible enough.




Yeah the boot itself seems to be of a good stiffness. I just literally can’t lace it tight enough to get a decent hold on my calf. I think between straps and a few more days, they will get there. Fingers crossed because they are damn comfy now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osman31ci (Jan 16, 2018)

What year sambas do you guys have? I got the 2018. Fit seems good, flexibility just what I was looking for, not too soft, not too crazy stiff. Footprint is smaller than any other boot I've seen especially 32s. So my expectations are high. But I have 0 days on them so far..


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

2018 - not too stiff for me either


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

I bought '18 Sambas for the fit alone. I have wider feet and require a more square toe box. My feet measure 26.8 and 27.3, so I went with a size 9.5 . They are snug, but comfortable. My toes push into the liner like they should. There is a slight pressure point on my lower instep which seems common for Adidas, but something they have improved. The heel hold is respectable. The overall flex seems to be around med-soft after break in which is around 3 days. They offer predictable response and the minimal cushioning gives a really direct feel with the board.

Personally, I would prefer a stiffer boot. The cinch on the internal lacing could be better. There is very little forward lean to the boot, and since I run few degrees on my highbacks it causes things to be a little funky.

Like I said, I bought these for the fit. I have worn size 11 for years. I finally measured my feet and realized I am a 9.5 EE and need a toe box that works with my spatula shaped foot. The fit totally outweighs any negatives for me. I also added Super Feet Blue insoles which greatly improved comfort for my flat arches.


----------

